# Leaving a braid in?



## Alexandra V (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi all, I'm still pretty new to horses so I don't know all the nitty gritty yet about what's okay to do and what's not.

So, I was wondering is it okay to leave a horse's main braided, potentially overnight?

I'm asking because I just leased a friesian and she has the most wonderful mane, I thought it could be fun to play around with different ways of braiding it for fun! I know that she's outdoors all day with three other horses in her paddock but is stalled at night.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## 2sammie (May 10, 2011)

Well if its a very loose type of braid normally is is not much of the problem. Tighter braid pull on the hair and could really bother them. They may rip out a chunk of hair if its tight in some spots...


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I do a loose running brain on my mini mare (who has SUPER thick mane) in the summer to keep her cool, and I've never had a problem with it. The one time that I did individual braids though and left them overnight, she ripped half of her hair out O_O never again!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I leave my horse's mane in a running braid all the time. I usually re-do it every week or so, but I've gone as much as a couple weeks between rebraiding without any problems. I do it tight enough to keep it up, but not so tight that it bothers him.


----------



## Alexandra V (Jul 6, 2013)

Alright, perfect! That's exactly what I was going to do was a running braid. I'm hoping it'll help keep her mane out from under the saddle pad haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm of the leave-it-alone school: the Creator put loose manes & tails for good reasons like to shake off flies & to keep necks warm in winter & perhaps shaded/sunblocked in summer. Every time a braided horse shakes neck or tail to swat flies, he HITS himself with the braids.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Thing is, you are leasing this horse. You don't own it. If the horse has a stupid moment, could lose part of mane and owner won't be happy.

And if only overnight, who would be there to take mane down before horse is turned out?

Leave it alone, unless you are just going to do it for little bit and then take out before you leave.


----------

